# Does anyone use a Summa D60R - Opos problem - help



## scottishjamie (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there, I have fired up the Summa D60R over the last few days, got to the bottom of the vector to cutter thing in winplot and am getting some nice results from the cutter. 

Next issue - OPOS contour cutting. 

If anyone has a D60R and can help I would really appreciate it, basically. 

I am creating the image with the markers - loading the marker x & y's into the cutter and then when I send the contour lines to the cutter via winplot the cutter says that the marker size exceeds the image size - I have read the instructions 100 times and am still totally confused, 

ANY help would be appreicated. 

Thanks
Jamie.


----------



## scottishjamie (Jun 28, 2010)

Quick Update. 

Spoke to Summa who straightened me out... is all good. the cut worked, the shirts looked amazing and the client was thrilled, looks like he is ordering 100 for giveaways, so thanks for the help. 

J


----------



## riobbs (Apr 18, 2012)

hi mate I have same problem can you share how you doing


----------

